# First Box



## Stuck (Feb 3, 2012)

This is my first box with my new to me Incra router table. I'm still amazed how accurate the Incra is.


----------



## denniswoody (Dec 11, 2011)

Great job Gary. Next time you do one of these how about a bunch of pics showing all the steps in making it.


----------



## Stuck (Feb 3, 2012)

Would those pic's have to include the screw-ups?

Gary


----------



## gallianp (Oct 13, 2009)

Looks really good! I have not been successful yet! Incra table and fence system! I would have many many photos of my mess. way to go don't quit now!

Paul


----------



## Hexhead (Jul 12, 2009)

Man youv'e got the thing mastered already, Mines on the way, sure would like to get results like that.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Stuck said:


> Would those pic's have to include the screw-ups?
> 
> Gary


Well Duh. Of course. :laugh:

Nice box, by the way.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Nice job, Gary. I have had my incra ultra for about 14 years and still enjoy it's accuracy. Hope you get a lot of good use from yours! I would like to upgrade to the LS one of these days!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Gary, everyone makes mistakes. Sharing about how you corrected the situation will help others... just like in Harry's videos. Great job for a first effort.

Speaking of videos Mike, Incra video?(hint, hint)


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Nice one. You do know no one can make just one box.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Gary, 

The box is great. You should be prod.:dance3:

Your next post needs to show all the screw ups, how else will we be able to avoid them if you don't show them to us.:jester

Work safe, have fun, cut some wood,
Mike


----------



## Stuck (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I want to try dovetails next, so there should be plenty of screw-up then. Better get some cheap pine!


----------



## Hsobel (Jan 25, 2012)

Fabulous for a first effort. I've had the incra system for about twenty years now. If you follow their instructions to the letter, they will all turn out just as good. My nicest box has the double dovetail design and the wood hinges. The hinges are a little tricky but well worth the effort. Here's a tip. If you go to the orange store you can get fence grade cedar for about four dollars for a 1 x 6 x 8' board. It works nicely and is great for practicing on at low cost. Then it's just a matter or practice makes perfect. But using cheap wood removes the stress of creating expensive firewood and lets you enjoy the process more. Have fun!


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

Can you describe the joint I am looking at? Not sure where front ends and side begging!

Looks great though!

Steve
Richmond, VA


----------



## Stuck (Feb 3, 2012)

Big Steve said:


> Can you describe the joint I am looking at? Not sure where front ends and side begging!
> 
> Looks great though!
> 
> ...


Thanks Steve, it's a double-double box joint. One of the many Incra patterns.


Gary


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

Harold, thanks for the cedar tip from big orange.

Gary, thanks for double- double answer. I have had the incra jig for years and never really used it. Itching to get in the shop now and get going.

Steve


----------



## PigBear (Dec 14, 2010)

Grrr, guess I need to dig out the instructional video and try again.

Haven't gotten the hang of mine but it sure looked easy in the demo I saw and the videos.

Very nice box. One of the reasons I bought the Incra was to make something like that.


----------



## Hexhead (Jul 12, 2009)

Thats something to be proud of and it's a one of a kind!!


----------



## Woodsnot (Feb 21, 2012)

I'll have to look into one of those tables. i have a homemade one that does alright but could never do something that good with it. Great job!


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Great box ! I like that joint and have been wondering for some time now if if it's worth attempting without an incra jig. 
Might have some time soon to try.


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

Wow, If that is your first box, I'm looking forward to see what's ahead!


----------



## jamesamd (Jul 21, 2011)

Nice job,Gary!!!!
Jim


----------

